# Instant Karma lost paddle on Black Rock



## Juan E Thyme (Mar 9, 2004)

Did Black Rock tues eve and lost werner player paddle. It's orange and name / phn unfortunately has been washed off from lots of use ... Name is Jarrod 720 938 1981

Thanks in advance!


----------

